

Is arrogance required to succeed in Silicon Valley? [video] - pender
http://www.bloomberg.com/video/is-arrogance-required-to-succeed-in-silicon-valley-ApDH831YRPOv3VXMcLVLcw.html

======
toddh
Confidence is required. The two are often confused.

